# Slimming World and No weight loss



## ChristineMary

Hi I am a T2 on bosal basal of Lever mire 30 units morning and 40 units evening and 26 units Novorapid 3 times a day before meals and I need to loose about 4 stone.  My diabetic nurse reduced my levermere today from 40 units twice a day to above. I have joined Slimming World start of week 3 and although my change of eating is improving my sugar levels which are starting to drop (my last check over past 3 month average was 114) so very very high and out of control but now improving I am not losing weight although in the main sticking to the diet. Has anyone else had this problem please? I am very focused at the moment and don't want not losing to have a negative effect on my efforts. I just hope in the coming weeks the scales will start  to show a difference as I am trying so hard. Thank you


----------



## Northerner

Hi ChristineMary, welcome to the forum  Slimming World is not something I am personally familiar with, but you may find the following discussion helpful:

https://forum.diabetes.org.uk/boards/threads/advice-on-best-slimming-world-plans.37192/

Member LeeLee had great success with SW  It's worth using the Search box at the top right of the forum to look for 'Slimming World' and see previous threads on the subject


----------



## ChristineMary

Northerner said:


> Hi ChristineMary, welcome to the forum  Slimming World is not something I am personally familiar with, but you may find the following discussion helpful:
> 
> https://forum.diabetes.org.uk/boards/threads/advice-on-best-slimming-world-plans.37192/
> 
> Member LeeLee had great success with SW  It's worth using the Search box at the top right of the forum to look for 'Slimming World' and see previous threads on the subject


Thank you for your helpful response


----------



## AndBreathe

ChristineMary said:


> Hi I am a T2 on bosal basal of Lever mire 30 units morning and 40 units evening and 26 units Novorapid 3 times a day before meals and I need to loose about 4 stone.  My diabetic nurse reduced my levermere today from 40 units twice a day to above. I have joined Slimming World start of week 3 and although my change of eating is improving my sugar levels which are starting to drop (my last check over past 3 month average was 114) so very very high and out of control but now improving I am not losing weight although in the main sticking to the diet. Has anyone else had this problem please? I am very focused at the moment and don't want not losing to have a negative effect on my efforts. I just hope in the coming weeks the scales will start  to show a difference as I am trying so hard. Thank you



I have idea what Slimming World entails either so won't comment on that.

I don't know how old you are, but if you are sticking to your diet, could your lack of weight loss be connected with your hormones?  Many women find that at certain times during their cycle, they gain weight, due to water retention.  If this were happening to you, you could be losing weight, but appearing to remain static, due to fluid retention.

Just a thought......


----------



## ChristineMary

Thanks for that. But I am 60 so I don't think hormones will affect me.


----------



## trophywench

Are you able to exercise Christine?


----------



## Stitch147

Have you tried weight watchers? I found I never lost on slimming world as I have bad portion control. Ive been doing weight watchers for 2 years now and have lost just over 7 stone.


----------



## Sydney Bristowe

Another thing to do is to make sure you are measuring yourself too... Often the scales can show no changes because other things are happening in your body when you are losing fat - which is much more important than loosing weight  - the tape measure can be a really good tool in making sure you don't get disheartened when the SW meetings put so much emphasis on the scales

If you have body fat analyser scales at home then use those once a month to check your body fat percentage too, if not then hop on one of the ones where you pop a quid in at Boots - its another useful progress check


----------



## ChristineMary

I don't exercise at the moment but hope to restart swimming again soon. 
I have tried weight watchers but it wasn't for me. The group I went to wasn't  ery good. 
I think I am losing inches as my husband said I was losing my bum and I look thinner in places.

Thank everyone for their comments.


----------



## Ralph-YK

I've done neither WW or SL.  I did Shape Your Weight with some Health Trainers.  (Started about 16 months ago before I knew I was diabetic).  It's run by the local NHS.  I lost about 4 stone (although I've been stalled over the last few months).  And that's without doing the exercise for various reasons.


----------



## hope123

ChristineMary said:


> Hi I am a T2 on bosal basal of Lever mire 30 units morning and 40 units evening and 26 units Novorapid 3 times a day before meals and I need to loose about 4 stone.  My diabetic nurse reduced my levermere today from 40 units twice a day to above. I have joined Slimming World start of week 3 and although my change of eating is improving my sugar levels which are starting to drop (my last check over past 3 month average was 114) so very very high and out of control but now improving I am not losing weight although in the main sticking to the diet. Has anyone else had this problem please? I am very focused at the moment and don't want not losing to have a negative effect on my efforts. I just hope in the coming weeks the scales will start  to show a difference as I am trying so hard. Thank you


----------



## hope123

Slimming clubs don't work in the long run; they teach you to think about food ALL the time.  SW is a diet that, although high in fruit and veg, simply teaches you to  eat lots of food all day long: portion control is unheard of.  I was 11 st. 4 when I first joined a slimming club, years ago, stupidly thinking I was fat. I simply lost weight each time and regained it plus some.  Now I'm 15 1/2 st., addicted to sweet food, and cannot ride my horse, or my bike or even walk for more than 1/2 hour as my body is heavy, stiff and 'unbendy'. Don't know what the answer is, but slimming clubs it aint!


----------



## HOBIE

I was asked to give a talk to a slimming club early this year. 90% where woman with a very good leader who had them all working nice.  Was good   Lots of happy people


----------



## hope123

Sorry, 40 years experience tells me slimming clubs only work well for people who have hitherto eaten like hogs.  If you normally eat 'meat pie sandwiches' (yes, I heard of someone who did) then of course diets will work for a while. But not forever.


----------



## Stitch147

I'm definitely for slimming clubs I'm afraid. I go to weight watchers and have found that it has helped me totally change my eating habits with what to eat and how much to eat. My leader is excellent and very helpful and supportive. Joining weight watchers is one of the best things I've ever done, I've lost just over 7 stone in 2 years so I must be doing something right.


----------



## gossamersquare

Well done Stitch147, you have done brilliantly.


----------



## Emma Gwilliam

Wow everyone is doing good it's hard when you also have to think about blood sugar control. I have been type 1 for about 14 years.  I find slimming world is ok although the weight loss is slow I wondered if I am just eating too much "free food" I also did juice plus and didn't lose any weight at all and that is really strict no carbs or refined sugars. I am wondering if it's to do with my diabetes. Can anyone shed any light on this please??


----------



## Stitch147

Since being diagnosed my weight loss really slowed down. I no longer go along to weight watchers but I just follow a healthy eating pattern now. I did go on a weight management course that my gp sent me on. I dont care if my weight loss is slow and I feel that the slower you lose it the more chance you have of keeping it off.


----------



## Marsbartoastie

Stitch147 said:


> Since being diagnosed my weight loss really slowed down. I no longer go along to weight watchers but I just follow a healthy eating pattern now. I did go on a weight management course that my gp sent me on. I dont care if my weight loss is slow and I feel that the slower you lose it the more chance you have of keeping it off.


I couldn't agree more.  I've been on every diet you can imagine.  Some, like the Cambridge, produced very quick weight loss...but very quick weight gain as soon as I came off it.  A plan that helps you to re-educate yourself and develop a more healthy relationship with food is surely the best way forward.  I understand that it can be dispiriting when you don't seem to be losing weight, but keep at it my lovely.  It'll be worthwhile in the end.


----------



## Stitch147

Thats what this weight management course has done for me, so fingers crossed I see some slow improvements


----------



## HOBIE

A lot of I is will power. I have seen some very good leaders of some groups who encourage people, make it feel good to do so. Walking to the shops helps not parking outside the door


----------



## seaspirit

ChristineMary said:


> Hi I am a T2 on bosal basal of Lever mire 30 units morning and 40 units evening and 26 units Novorapid 3 times a day before meals and I need to loose about 4 stone.  My diabetic nurse reduced my levermere today from 40 units twice a day to above. I have joined Slimming World start of week 3 and although my change of eating is improving my sugar levels which are starting to drop (my last check over past 3 month average was 114) so very very high and out of control but now improving I am not losing weight although in the main sticking to the diet. Has anyone else had this problem please? I am very focused at the moment and don't want not losing to have a negative effect on my efforts. I just hope in the coming weeks the scales will start  to show a difference as I am trying so hard. Thank you


my problem too been trying to loose weight since my first child over 50 years ago, walked the dog 15 miles a day no help tried weight watchers and slimming world, and put weight on, tried slim fast that worked for a while, tried again and it didn't
still need to loose 2 stone


----------



## bilbie

You do what works for you. I know support from anywhere is good. I know nothing of the SW diet plan. Hopefully it's lower carbs and healthy fats, If not you may be able to tweek it a bit, because most T2 are insulin resistant (as your insulin dose shows) this can stop/slow you burning fat. The less carb you have, the less insulin you need and that can let you access the stored fat
The goal is to reduce carbs till you start losing weight and not hungry. You may need help reducing your insulin. how much carb?
https://www.verywell.com/how-much-carbohydrate-is-right-for-you-2242035

www.youtube.com/watch?v=pgMizC6sQ6w&index=10&list=PLrVWtWmYRR2BYjk-oQTlAtGCjnly3J7LB


----------



## London_Star

Hi all,

I'm quite new here and trying my best to get some help to lose weight suddenly piled on a few days after major surgery. Used to be VERY fit and active (despite complex medical issues) but after being diagnosed with T2 Diabetes, my world has really tilted. Other subsequent issues (e.g. mobility and other meds) have also got in the way of getting back my fitness and* lose the surplus 10-12kg (roughly 2 stones)*.

Any advice on how to *seriously lose weight SAFELY when you just can't exercise* much, would be great! I did lose weight quite quickly with Slimming World many years ago after being diagnosed with an underactive Thyroid, but I wasn’t Diabetic and had no mobility issues back then. I was actually able to handle strict diets related to ongoing life-saving treatments EASIER than being T2 Diabetic!

I *want to join SW again* (I don’t seem to qualify for ANY of the NHS programmes out there based on BMI alone), but worry about lack of emphasis on REDUCING carbs. I've been putting on weight almost EVERY week over the last 12 months and now PARALYSED by fear & confusion around all the *conflicting info and lack of support *from medical teams.

*Anyone on SW with T2 Diabetes, who is being able to lose with without exercise?*


----------



## grovesy

Welcome you would be better starting your own thread, this one is over 4 years old.


----------



## London_Star

grovesy said:


> Welcome you would be better starting your own thread, this one is over 4 years old.


ah, ok thanks. Will do.


----------

